# Lemon balm extract



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I bought a bottle of 30 gel caps of ~ 300mg of lemon balm. The dosing for it on the label says Suggested: take one daily.

The ingredients are:

hydroethanolic 200mg
supercritical extract 100mg

So my question is, would it be bad to take more than the suggested dosage?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Okay thanks


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

They are quite effective for mildish anxiety:yes


----------



## RosettaWood (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi @barry1685,
I am not pretty aware with the ideal dosage of lemon balm. But if I were in your case, I will just follow the instruction for taking one daily. It is rather less than too much, besides I am pretty sure that what's in the label is reliable.
-Rosetta


----------

